# Favorite Hockey Teams!



## stinkocheeze (Apr 5, 2010)

I love hockey! What's your favorite hockey team??

Mine is Vancouver Canucks. (I live in Vancouver)



How do I make a poll btw


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 5, 2010)

Dallas Stars. I wonder why? Hmmmmm.


----------



## Tortin (Apr 5, 2010)

Leafs and Hawks.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 5, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Leafs and Hawks.



Leafs. lol.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 5, 2010)

PITTSBURGH PENGUINS DEFENDING STANLEY CUP CHAMPIONS

hence the avatar: Brooks Orpik with a huge hit on Ovechkin. i HATE Ovechkin and the Capitals.


----------



## coinman (Apr 5, 2010)

Leksands IF


----------



## dolphyfan (Apr 5, 2010)

LETS GO DEVILS!!!

I also secretly like the flyers because simon gagne is my favorite player.


----------



## bwatkins (Apr 5, 2010)

Colorado Avalanche...also the Flyers because Eric Lindros was ultra BA back in the day


----------



## Tortin (Apr 5, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Leafs and Hawks.
> ...



Shut up. It's not my fault I live in Toronto.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 5, 2010)

Tortin said:


> It's not my fault I live in Toronto.


yes it is


----------



## Edmund (Apr 6, 2010)

dolphyfan said:


> LETS GO DEVILS!!!



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
They really killed the Pens in the regular season this year, Brodeur is a beast.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 6, 2010)

My favorite hockey team is the best team ever!!!!

DETROIT RED WINGS


----------



## Edmund (Apr 6, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> My favorite hockey team is the best team ever!!!!
> 
> DETROIT RED WINGS



hey, last year was awesome, right?!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 6, 2010)

Last year was the worst year of my life!!!!

If I didn't mention, I like hockey more than I like cubes!!!!
Although i'm no hater Pitt has a very good team with young players and a bright future. Just not as bright as Detroits


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 6, 2010)

Cubs.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 6, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> My favorite hockey team is the best team ever!!!!
> 
> DETROIT RED WINGS



Probably RedWings vs Canucks 1st round.

Prediction:
4-0 Sweep canucks


----------



## Edmund (Apr 6, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Probably RedWings vs Canucks 1st round.
> 
> Prediction:
> 4-0 Sweep canucks



Nope. The Wings are red hot, in fact I would not be at all surprised if the Wings overpowered the Canucks in 6 or 7 games. 
The Wings are good but they are a lot older, with the exception of goaltender, Howard. The Pens are young and thats why they have a brighter future for now.

And yeah I think I like hockey more than cubes to, it's the greatest sport ever.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 6, 2010)

Edmund said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Probably RedWings vs Canucks 1st round.
> ...




Wings over canucks 4-1, and the wings have alot of young players!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 6, 2010)

Their big noise makers aren't young though. Datsyuk, Holmstrom, Bertuzzi, Lidstrom and Rafalski. Zetterberg still has some good years ahead of him but they need other young guys stepping up to the plate. Yes they do have some young guys with potential but they've gotta find it before it is quitting time for their experienced players. But knowing the Red Wings they will definitely manage.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Tortin (Apr 6, 2010)

Hawks vs. Pens in the final. Go Hawks!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 7, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Hawks vs. Pens in the final. Go Hawks!



That was my uncle's prediction from the beginning of the year but the Hawks won't win if they make it to the final. 
The Reason:


Spoiler



The Curse of Marián Hossa


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 7, 2010)

I guess Blackhawks because I live in Chi-town. I team is the Cubs though.


----------



## AREScuber (Apr 7, 2010)

NEW YORK ISLANDERS

THE RANGERS SUCK


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 7, 2010)

Islanders.


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Mine is pretty evident. And I like baseball too !!!!!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 7, 2010)

wings, pens, habs, leafs, hawks


----------



## Edmund (Apr 7, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> wings, pens, habs, leafs, hawks



Major conflicts much? 
The Wings and the B-Hawks? The Habs and the Leafs? Heck even the Pens and the Wings are rivals.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 7, 2010)

Edmund said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > wings, pens, habs, leafs, hawks
> ...



I know, but I only hate those teams when they are playing each other. matter of fact, Im wearing a pen's shirt right now, but I live in Detroit.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 7, 2010)

Rafael Nadal.

EDIT: Oops, I already did this.


----------



## Edward (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm in Florida and what is this.


----------



## xbrandationx (Apr 7, 2010)

Stars
Ducks
Blackhawks

I hate the Sharks and the Redwings. 

I really hope Chicago wins this year


----------



## Edmund (Apr 7, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> I really hope Chicago wins this year



As said before they can't win: The Curse of Marián Hossa


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 7, 2010)

That hossa curse is a true story, trust me!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 7, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> That hossa curse is a true story, trust me!



Yeah man back to back years on the Stanley Cup losing team which had one the previous year, it only makes sense that the Blackhawks lose this year.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 7, 2010)

When you grow up in Toronto, the hockey capital of the world, you really don't have much of a choice but to cheer for the Leafs. It is the team that represents where you are from, it has such history being an original six team, and it is also the team that is always available on TV.

But it is also incredibly frustrating because they are so bad most of the time. I have been a die hard hockey fan for about 25 years now, and i can count the number of times i actually thought this year may be the "one". It is unfortunate, but it is the reality we live in.

So like all Toronto hockey fans, we have to have a back up team to root for. This year, i'd love to see Phoenix win it all, or at least the western, just out of sheer enjoyment of the situation. 

But i, too, am not much of a hater. Even the proverbial "rivals" of Toronto don't bother me much.


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> When you grow up in Toronto, the hockey capital of the world, you really don't have much of a choice but to cheer for the Leafs. It is the team that represents where you are from, it has such history being an original six team, and it is also the team that is always available on TV.
> 
> But it is also incredibly frustrating because they are so bad most of the time. I have been a die hard hockey fan for about 25 years now, and i can count the number of times i actually thought this year may be the "one". It is unfortunate, but it is the reality we live in.
> 
> ...




Someday Dave, I'm going to make it up to Toronto. I am a HUGE fan of the game and want to visit the hall of fame.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 7, 2010)

I've been to the hall of fame, its an amazing place, I could spend all day there!!! I live in michigan so its not to far I should try and go back soon.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah if I made it up to a TO comp I'd definitely go. I went their once and it was very cool.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 7, 2010)

coinman said:


> Leksands IF



LOL 

For me it's Pittsburg Penguins.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 8, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> Someday Dave, I'm going to make it up to Toronto. I am a HUGE fan of the game and want to visit the hall of fame.



I actually walk past it twice every work day, yet have never gone in. It is one of those things of living in a city, you rarely seem to do the tourist attractions yourself. I have only been up the CN Tower once, and i was 4 years old. 

If you guys ever do come to Toronto, and it is not for a competition, be sure to let me know in case we can meet up for a few races anyway.

Lastly, as a Toronto fan, i am actually finding it very funny that it looks we will have the highest draft position we've had in years, finally able to get a young potential franchise player, only to have traded our pick away. It is so fitting, i love it. (I _do_ like Kessel, for the record).


----------



## Edmund (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, Crosby did great today (5 pts in 2 periods) and him and Stamkos have the Rocket Richard award for 2009-2010. The play-off seeds were announced today, so did your team make it? and if not who are you rooting for?
So happy Ovechkin didn't get the 51 needed for top goal scorer.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 12, 2010)

Of course my team made it, they've made it for 19 straight years!!!
GO WINGS


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 12, 2010)

It went down to a shootout today, and we sent the rags packing. 

Dig the new avatar.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 12, 2010)

If people want to post their predictions that would be awesome. Here are mine

*West*
Round 1:
Sharks (1) v. Avalanche (8): Sharks
B-Hawks (2) v. Predators (7): B-Hawks
Vancouver (3) v. Kings (6): Kings 
Coyotes (4) v. Red Wings (5): It was a hard one to decide but Red Wings

Round 2:
Sharks (1) v. Kings (6): Kings
B-Hawks (2) v. Red Wings (5): B-Hawks

Round 3:
B-Hawks (2) v. Kings (6): B-Hawks

*East*
Round 1:
Capitals (1) v. Canadiens (8): Capitals
Devils (2) v. Flyers (7): Flyers
Sabres (3) v. Bruins (6): Sabres
Penguins (4) v. Senators (5): Penguins

Round 2:
Capitals (1) v. Flyers (7): Capitals
Sabres (3) v. Penguins (4): Penguins

Round 3: 
Sabres (3) v. Penguins (4): Penguins

*Stanley Cup Finals*
Blackhawks (2) v. Penguins (4): Penguins in 6 games


----------



## Tortin (Apr 12, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> Lastly, as a Toronto fan, i am actually finding it very funny that it looks we will have the highest draft position we've had in years, finally able to get a young potential franchise player, only to have traded our pick away. It is so fitting, i love it. (I _do_ like Kessel, for the record).




But, as long as this trade doesn't end up the way the Rask trade did, I think I'm okay with it.


*West*
Round 1:
Sharks (1) v. Avalanche (8): Sharks
B-Hawks (2) v. Predators (7): B-Hawks
Vancouver (3) v. Kings (6): Vancouver (It's killing me to write this)
Coyotes (4) v. Red Wings (5): Wings

Round 2:
Sharks (1) v. Vancouver (3): Vancouver
B-Hawks (2) v. Red Wings (5): B-Hawks

Round 3:
B-Hawks (2) v. Vancouver (3): B-Hawks

*East*
Round 1:
Capitals (1) v. Canadiens (8): Capitals
Devils (2) v. Flyers (7): Devils
Sabres (3) v. Bruins (6): Sabres
Penguins (4) v. Senators (5): Penguins

Round 2:
Capitals (1) v. Penguins (4): Penguins
Devils (2) v. Sabres (3): Devils

Round 3: 
Devils (2) v. Penguins (4): Penguins

*Stanley Cup Finals*
Blackhawks (2) v. Penguins (4): Hawks in 7.

EDIT: Hall or Seguin?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 12, 2010)

West
Round 1:
Sharks (1) v. Avalanche (8): Sharks
B-Hawks (2) v. Predators (7): Hawks
Vancouver (3) v. Kings (6): Canucks
Coyotes (4) v. Red Wings (5): Wings

Round 2:
Sharks (1) v. Wings (5): Wings
B-Hawks (2) v. Canucks (3): Hawks

Round 3:
B-Hawks (2) v. Wings (5): Wings 

East
Round 1:
Capitals (1) v. Canadiens (8): Caps
Devils (2) v. Flyers (7): Devils
Sabres (3) v. Bruins (6): Sabres
Penguins (4) v. Senators (5): Pens

Round 2:
Capitals (1) v. Penguins (4): Pens
Devils (2) v. Sabres (3): Devils

Round 3: 
Devils (2) v. Penguins (4): Devils 

Stanley Cup Finals
Devils (2) v. Red Wings (5): Red Wings in 6


----------



## Edmund (Apr 13, 2010)

Tortin said:


> EDIT: Hall or Seguin?



Since the Penguins have near no chance of acquiring either of them I have not looked into it too well but I watched the things they had about them on NHL.com and one of them (i think it was Hall) seemed really annoying, he just seemed so full of himself.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 13, 2010)

All about the Thrashers! Though, sadly, we no longer have Kovalchuc.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 13, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > Lastly, as a Toronto fan, i am actually finding it very funny that it looks we will have the highest draft position we've had in years, finally able to get a young potential franchise player, only to have traded our pick away. It is so fitting, i love it. (I _do_ like Kessel, for the record).
> ...



I have a feeling it isn't the hawk's season this year. Next year, maybe


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 13, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> Of course my team made it, they've made it for 19 straight years!!!
> *GO* W*INGS*



Oh my goodness. I just found my new favourite hockey team.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 13, 2010)

Edmund said:


> If people want to post their predictions that would be awesome. Here are mine
> 
> *West*
> Round 1:
> Vancouver (3) v. Kings (6): Kings



noooo. just.. no...no....not gonna happen


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 13, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > If people want to post their predictions that would be awesome. Here are mine
> ...


Watch LA sweep Vancouver now. 



miniGOINGS said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > Of course my team made it, they've made it for 19 straight years!!!
> ...



lol.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 13, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > Of course my team made it, they've made it for 19 straight years!!!
> ...




Just for that, you are my new favorite cuber!


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 13, 2010)

Flyers Vs. Devs - if Leighton comes back, maybe. 

With Boosh = I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll try to find the date when it's on, but HBO sports made a documentary about the Broad Street Bullies. Even if you're not a flyguy fan, or maybe even an old school fan, you should find it interesting.

The best part should be 1976 when they took apart the soviet red army team.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 13, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > If people want to post their predictions that would be awesome. Here are mine
> ...



Why on earth not? Luongo has really not been himself lately, and the Kings are a really good team, sure their record wasn't the greatest but they will make the Western Conference Finals. 


I just changed my predictions btubs: Flyers over Devils (they went 5-1 against the Devils).



stinkocheeze said:


> I have a feeling it isn't the hawk's season this year. Next year, maybe


EA Sports' Simulation Predictions beg to differ, but I think because of Hossa they will lose in the finals. They had Pittsburgh vs. Chicago also but I had a different outcome.

Also on NHL Powerplay on the NHL Network and XM Radio tomorrow some of the experts will be giving their predictions. I'm looking forward to see how mine compare.


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes, the Flyers went 5-1 against NJ, but not with Boosh.
If the defencemen do their jobs, it should make his job easier.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 14, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> Yes, the Flyers went 5-1 against NJ, but not with Boosh.
> If the defencemen do their jobs, it should make his job easier.



Question: were most of these games played before the Devils picked up Kovalchuk?
And wasn't Boosh in for at least one of those wins? I'm pretty sure they weren't all Leightons.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 15, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> Flyers Vs. Devs - if Leighton comes back, maybe.
> 
> With Boosh = I'll believe it when I see it.



They looked pretty good tonight in the 2-1 win.

I'm really disappointed in the Pens defense. Not Fleury though. I mean really only 4 shots in the first for the Pens!?


----------



## Xishem (Apr 15, 2010)

Avalanche. Though their glory days were certainly over starting a few years ago, especially when Roy left. ):


----------



## Edmund (Apr 15, 2010)

Xishem said:


> Avalanche. Though their glory days were certainly over starting a few years ago, especially when Roy left. ):



Yeah Roy was suppose to be the best goalie of all time, and he is one of the greatest. But they looked good last night and they have a young ballsy team who will go out on a limb, they could crash and burn but it could actually get them upsetting the no.1 SJ Sharks.


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 21, 2010)

I oficially take back what I said about Brian Boucher.

Looks like he just needed ice time to get his engines running.

He's playing the best I've seen from him in quite some time.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 24, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> I oficially take back what I said about Brian Boucher.
> 
> Looks like he just needed ice time to get his engines running.
> 
> He's playing the best I've seen from him in quite some time.



Can Boucher stop Ovechkin and the Caps? assuming the Habs don't win. And have you ever seen him better, he's amazing under pressure it seems

PENS FINISH THE SENS TONIGHT! Sidney Crosby is on another planet, with his 14 play-off points so far.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 24, 2010)

Edmund said:


> SlapShot said:
> 
> 
> > I oficially take back what I said about Brian Boucher.
> ...



Halak. Wow. That was some assault that the Caps mounted on the Habs late in the third. Credit to the Halak and the Habs defense for killing the Cap's offensive push there.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Apr 24, 2010)

Vancouver Canucks. Gotta love the home team!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 24, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Vancouver Canucks. Gotta love the home team!



They really beat down LA last night. I want LA to win because I really don't like Luongo but it's not a realy important series to me.

And yes Jaro Halak was amazing, I really hope they can put out the Caps.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 24, 2010)

Edmund said:


> And yes Jaro Halak was amazing, I really hope they can put out the Caps.





Word. I hate the Caps.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 24, 2010)

Did anyone see that wings game last night? Howard is playing amazing, the refs are trying hard to give the coyotes the series but the wings are way too good!!!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 25, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > And yes Jaro Halak was amazing, I really hope they can put out the Caps.
> ...


Easily my least favorite team in the NHL. I hate Ovechkin and I lived in DC for 2 years and was not a fan of any of their sports teams because of how much I disliked the city.


TeddyKGB said:


> Did anyone see that wings game last night? Howard is playing amazing, the refs are trying hard to give the coyotes the series but the wings are way too good!!!


Howard is playing great but his lack of experience is gonna finish him next round.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 25, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



We'll most likely get san jose next round and they're choke artists!!!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 25, 2010)

Very true they do choke, A LOT. And it's lame because the team is so good and they are trading almost all of their players if they don't win the play-offs they said. I hope the Penguins pick up some good players (esp defenseman)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 29, 2010)

lol @ Habs and Caps game 7 right now. 1-0 Habs.


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 29, 2010)

This I do know. Washington wins, the flyers play them. Montreal wins, and we get Boston. I don't know how this plays out for the pitt.

Montreal squeaks into 8th seed, and they're close to knocking off the first place seeded team. ROFL. I laugh because I live close to hershey, which is their AHL affiliate, everyone here (but me) likes their affiliate team.

And yes, this is the best I've seen Boosh playing all year. Looks like the extra ice time, close to the end of the season, brought him up to speed.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 29, 2010)

This is a mad good game so far. Pitt plays the Habs if they win and Boston if Washington wins.


----------



## Tortin (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow. Major upset.


----------



## Edmund (May 4, 2010)

TeddyKGB: You've gotta be pretty scared of these "choke-artists" (I think the Caps have proved themselves to be the true choke-artists), right?


----------



## wrbcube4 (May 4, 2010)

THRASHERS!


----------



## Brett (May 4, 2010)

Been a huge caps fan for years.

Used to them sucking in the playoffs.

It was a fun season, looking forward to doing it again next year.


----------



## Edmund (May 4, 2010)

Brett said:


> Been a huge caps fan for years.
> 
> Used to them sucking in the playoffs.
> 
> It was a fun season, looking forward to doing it again next year.



Why don't they just fire Boudreau? I hear they aren't going to, they would do better with him out and if they got rid of some of there offense to chase players like Volchenkov. I hate the Caps so much and I hate Ovechkin (because Crosby destroys him) but I don't understand why they don't invest in some better defense, that's what will get you to the cup.


----------



## Brett (May 4, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Brett said:
> 
> 
> > Been a huge caps fan for years.
> ...



We have Carlson and Poti. We mostly need depth on defense (and less Green). If we ditch Green and give his overly high salary to Backstrom (vastly underpaid for his awesome work this year) we can probably get further, even if Boudreau stays.

How does Crosby destroy Ovechkin? We swept the Pens this year.


----------



## Edmund (May 4, 2010)

The Penguins is not Crosby nor are the Capitals Ovechkin. 
Proof Why Crosby Beats Ovie: Crosby can play under pressure, Ovechkin sucked in the olympics and in the play-offs. Crosby is unpredictable and that's another reason he does well, in a 4+ game series it's pretty easy for a goalie to know what Ovechkin is gonna do: Truck down the left and cut to the center. Crosby has won the Stanley Cup and a gold medal and has a good chance at a 2nd year with Stanley this year. Crosby contributes to his team more, examples: face-offs, shootouts, not drawing dumb penalties. Ovechkin plays terribly dirty: the hit on Brian Campbell this year, last year when he put Gonchar out in the play-offs. 

Just cause the Capitals went 4-0 against the Pens in the regular season means very little. Who is already out of the play-offs? Who is a total choke-artist?

Boom, I look forward to you trying to combat my argument.


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 4, 2010)

Edmund said:


> TeddyKGB: You've gotta be pretty scared of these "choke-artists" (I think the Caps have proved themselves to be the true choke-artists), right?



We're not getting beat by the sharks, we're getting beat by the ref's!!! I don't know if you watch any of the games so far but it looks like they pulled random fans from the crowd to ref these games. game 2 was with out a doubt the worst called game i've ever seen, even worse than the no-call on the pens 6 men on the ice for over 20 seconds in last years finals!


----------



## security (May 4, 2010)

I don't even watch hokey, but the team's I like when im playing a game are

anaheim ducks or the los angeles kings just because they are the two local teams lol.


----------



## Edmund (May 4, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > TeddyKGB: You've gotta be pretty scared of these "choke-artists" (I think the Caps have proved themselves to be the true choke-artists), right?
> ...



Hey, the Red Wings bench didn't even notice because they could have brought that to the attention of the refs, there was that much time! A simple mistake at least for your sake we didn't score on it. I haven't really been watching the games except for the end of the most recent game. I have to say that I saw a penalty against Bertuzzi that I cannot believe was a penalty, I was like is this a new call I don't know about and I think it was a holding call or something. But I have no sympathy for Bertuzzi, I think he is scum that should not be allowed to play in the NHL (I'm sure you know what I'm referring to).

I watched the remainder of the game after the Pens/Habs game was done (Pens won 2-0). I have to say the refs looked fair in game 3, I know they got booed for putting Holmstrom in the box in the 3rd but it was the right call and you can't be too mad at the refs, they gave Zberg the penalty shot and at least in this game it didn't seem bad.


----------



## Edmund (May 6, 2010)

Teddy: My broom is ready


----------



## Samania (May 7, 2010)

Did anyone watch the canucks-chicago game last night? 

O__O 5-2


----------



## Brett (May 7, 2010)

Edmund said:


> The Penguins is not Crosby nor are the Capitals Ovechkin.


If you actually thought that to be true than you wouldn't use Crosby's gold medal or his stanley cup in his favor. Teams are not people, right?



> Proof Why Crosby Beats Ovie: Crosby can play under pressure, Ovechkin sucked in the olympics and in the play-offs. Crosby is unpredictable and that's another reason he does well, in a 4+ game series it's pretty easy for a goalie to know what Ovechkin is gonna do: Truck down the left and cut to the center.


Yet that never seems to stop him. If you watched the games in this year's playoff series you'd see most of his goals weren't anything like that. Just because those get the attention of the media doesn't mean they're all he does.



> face-offs, shootouts, not drawing dumb penalties. Ovechkin plays terribly dirty: the hit on Brian Campbell this year, last year when he put Gonchar out in the play-offs.


Really? the center does the face-offs? Both Ovi and Crosby are the #2 slot for shootouts, with about equal success. Ovechkin just plays aggressively, if the refs call them as penalties or you think it's dirty so be it. It's Hockey.



> Just cause the Capitals went 4-0 against the Pens in the regular season means very little. Who is already out of the play-offs? Who is a total choke-artist?


You seem to be quite proud that the Pens beat the caps in 4-3 last season, I don't see why the significance changes only when the Pens are the successful ones.

As for Ovechkin "choking", I'll remind you of you saying that Caps =/= Ovechkin and Pens =/= Crosby. Ovi did quite fine the series, 5 goals in 7 games. That's averaging .71 goals per game, where during the regular season he averaged .60 goals per game.



> Boom, I look forward to you trying to combat my argument.



You're quite proud of yourself. Do I need to remind you we're talking about Hockey on a Rubik's Cube forum? Not a huge deal.


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 7, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Teddy: My broom is ready



You can put that broom away, unless you wanna clean up whats left of the sharks, johan franzen 4 goals 2 assists, maybe crosby can take some notes!


----------



## Edmund (May 7, 2010)

Brett said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > The Penguins is not Crosby nor are the Capitals Ovechkin.
> ...


Haha, no freaking way. Ovechkin does choke, he doesn't bring it in big games like Crosby does. I can use his gold medal to my advantage, why? He scored the effing game winning goal to win the gold, that's bringing it clutch. Game 7 in the play-offs last year against the Crapitals, what player shined in a very important game? That's right Sidney Crosby. Who didn't? Alex Ovechkin. The play-offs are totally different from the regular season. Crosby had 16 points in round 1. That is the freaking extreme opposite of choking and had Ovechkin come up big like Crosby they would have won the series.

Yes, the center does to face-offs. That right there should give the center a better shot at MVP because he does that big task for the team.

Aggressive? It's 10x more than that. Brooks Orpik is aggressive. More than 250 hits for Brooks but he was never suspended and him getting penalties is pretty rare, I'm pretty sure Ovechkin has more penalties than this guy and hit a lot dirtier. If he wants to be aggressive he should just watch a clean guy like Orpik play.

The shootouts I'm having trouble finding the stats for currently, but I'm pretty sure Crosby wins that. Speaking of shootouts Crosby also won another game in a shootout for Team Canada I'm pretty sure.

And yes I did say, because I hate Alex Ovechkin so much, I also hate all his fans so I have to try to get in their faces. 


And Teddy: I'll save the broom for Philly, sound good? And no Crosby shouldn't take notes, I actually Franzen was taking some notes from Crosby (who had 2 6-point games in the regular season).


----------



## SlapShot (May 8, 2010)

Save the broom for someone else. Looks like Philly ain't done yet. 

Got Gagne back, but could sure use Laperierre and Carter. Boston now lost
Krejci.


----------



## Edmund (May 8, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> Save the broom for someone else. Looks like Philly ain't done yet.



That was such a good game to watch, I like watching close games when your team isn't involved. The fact that Recchi is still so good at 42 blows my mind. Boston was lucky there defense played fairly well or they would have gone down fast cause last night Rask was not on his best game.


----------



## SlapShot (May 8, 2010)

most hockey players are retired by age 42 because of the beating they constantly take. I still admire Recchi alot.


----------



## Brett (May 10, 2010)

> Haha, no freaking way. Ovechkin does choke, he doesn't bring it in big games like Crosby does. I can use his gold medal to my advantage, why? He scored the effing game winning goal to win the gold, that's bringing it clutch. Game 7 in the play-offs last year against the Crapitals, what player shined in a very important game? That's right Sidney Crosby. Who didn't? Alex Ovechkin. The play-offs are totally different from the regular season. Crosby had 16 points in round 1. That is the freaking extreme opposite of choking and had Ovechkin come up big like Crosby they would have won the series.


Cute nickname for the Capitals. I can tell you really thought that one out. I wonder how Team Canada and your beloved Crosby would have done in Russia, not in front of that crowd (while still almost embarrassing themselves to America, twice.)



> Yes, the center does to face-offs. That right there should give the center a better shot at MVP because he does that big task for the team.


What a random time to begin talking about MVP. I was just pointing out how Crosby doing faceoffs isn't out of the ordinary. Backstrom did wonderfully with faceoffs this year, it's not like we need Ovechkin to do more.


> Aggressive? It's 10x more than that. Brooks Orpik is aggressive. More than 250 hits for Brooks but he was never suspended and him getting penalties is pretty rare, I'm pretty sure Ovechkin has more penalties than this guy and hit a lot dirtier. If he wants to be aggressive he should just watch a clean guy like Orpik play.


Clean =/= Getting penalties. Actually watch the clips of him getting penalties and a majority are BS. Ovechkin throws his body around like no one else and being that aggressive you make mistakes or hurt people. It's Hockey, not some lesser sport that frowns upon aggression.



> The shootouts I'm having trouble finding the stats for currently, but I'm pretty sure Crosby wins that. Speaking of shootouts Crosby also won another game in a shootout for Team Canada I'm pretty sure.


I can't find the stats either but I'm pretty sure Ovechkin wins of that. I'm pretty sure Ovechkin won a shootoff for team Russia during the Olympics too.



> And yes I did say, because I hate Alex Ovechkin so much, I also hate all his fans so I have to try to get in their faces.


It's obvious your hatred is based off generic Penguin fan emotion rather than thinking. Whatever.

Allow me to quote from an ESPN article about Crosby in the current playoff series he is in.


> Crosby was held without a goal for the sixth straight game and without a point for the third time in this series.


Showing up for the big games, huh?


----------



## SlapShot (May 10, 2010)

can't find the story, but I believe I read that the Habs are keeping malkin off the scoreboard as well.

By the way, I like Ovechkin. He is more agressive than Lindros was.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 10, 2010)

Red Wings are possibly the worst hockey team in the history of hockey.


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 10, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Red Wings are possibly the worst hockey team in the history of hockey.



You either are a *Very* sarcastic person, or you dont know a thing about hockey!


----------



## Edmund (May 11, 2010)

Regarding the ESPN article those aren't big games for Crosby. Guys like Letang and Dupuis are showing up. Ovechkin's guys didn't help: in fact Semin absolutely blew in the playoffs. 

Team Canada would have destroyed Russia regardless of where the olympics were. Russia wasn't even in the bronze medal game. 

As for dirtiness: Ovechkin has taken out players of the game (Brian Campbell, Sergei Gonchar during the playoffs last year) on very cheap hits.

And it's not just that I'm a Pens fan that makes me hate Ovie. I lived in DC for 2 years and absolutely hated it and the sports teams. 

You have us beat in baseball but leave hockey and football to us.


And hahaha TheMachanga I hope you are being sarcastic because in the history of hockey the Wings are (correct me if I'm wrong) the third best team of all time.


----------



## Brett (May 11, 2010)

They're the playoffs, and it's a fact that he hasn't scored a single goal in the first 5 games.

I never said Ovechkin's guys did help.

So you try to use his gold medal as proof of his superiority over Ovechkin while stating Team Canada is that much better? K.

What do you suggest Ovechkin do? Stop hitting people? Be weaker so less people get hurt?


----------



## Edmund (May 11, 2010)

He doesn't have to ruin hockey for other people.

Yes Canada is better but you can't deny Crosby came up huge for them and may have been the reason they won the gold.

Yes they are the play-offs but they weren't big games. And I'll have you know Crosby has broken that streak by scoring in the first period of this game 6.


----------



## Brett (May 11, 2010)

Then they should have been paying attention or known what was happening. He's not doing it on purpose.

I watched the game and Canada probably would have pulled through without him either way.

How can you say 5 straight playoff games aren't "big games?"? And yeah I'm watching the game, and all his goal did was make up for that amusing start the Habs had.


----------



## Edmund (May 11, 2010)

The Penguins aren't trying. They should be but they aren't. It's not that big because they basically have a free run to the cup considering they can win this game, a big game. And Crosby, knowing this was a big one brought his game face.


----------



## Brett (May 11, 2010)

Edmund said:


> The Penguins aren't trying. They should be but they aren't. It's not that big because they basically have a free run to the cup considering they can win this game, a big game. And Crosby, knowing this was a big one brought his game face.



Glad they lost then, right? 

If Crosby loved the game he'd go hard all the time, like Ovechkin. Not show up and play super hard just when the spotlight is on him.


----------



## Edmund (May 11, 2010)

I'm by no means glad they lost but I'll ask you this: What happened last time the Penguins were in a game 7? 

Fleury does freaking amazing coming off bad games. He'll be amazing and if Gill is still injured the Penguins should have no problem. It's sad that the Pens didn't sweep this series with all their talent. 

The Penguins (including Crosby despite his goal) played like total crap in game 6. Not a single player impressed me more than on one play. No guy stood out like Letang had for most of the series. The Penguins should win game 7, their talent and experience is much greater than that of the Canadiens.


----------



## SlapShot (May 11, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Red Wings are possibly the worst hockey team in the history of hockey.
> ...



I had a feeling you were gonna jump in and give em hell. LOL


Machanga, I'm just gonna assume you really don't know anything about
the red wings, so I found you some help.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detroit_Red_Wings

Thank me later.


----------



## Nagano3193 (May 11, 2010)

Rangers!!!!!


----------



## Nagano3193 (May 11, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



saying that the red wings suck at hockey is like saying that Tony Fisher doesn't know $hit about making puzzles


----------



## Brett (May 13, 2010)

Edmund said:


> The Penguins should win game 7, their talent and experience is much greater than that of the Canadiens.



How does 4-0 in the second feel?


----------



## TheMachanga (May 13, 2010)

Nagano3193 said:


> SlapShot said:
> 
> 
> > TeddyKGB said:
> ...


I was joking. But GO HAWKS!


----------



## SlapShot (May 13, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Nagano3193 said:
> 
> 
> > SlapShot said:
> ...




Ah, I see. It's just rivalry thing. My apologies. Good luck in the conference finals.


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 13, 2010)

I hate "cindy" crosby, and now he's out!!! sorry edmund, I will be shocked if the sharks don't win this thing now


----------



## Edmund (May 13, 2010)

I just shaved 

If anyone saw the Maxin Lapierre "History Will Be Made" commercial I have a question for you: Were you expecting the question at the end to be "What If Goligoski Played Defense?"


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (May 14, 2010)

Montreal canadian yesssssssssss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlXZwca8fyA

Real story of popularity return of the cube 

Montreallllllllllllllllllllll

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szlA-iwU494


----------



## xbrandationx (May 14, 2010)

Prediction for Finals:

Bruins vs. Blackhawks

Hawks win series 4-2


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 14, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> Prediction for Finals:
> 
> Bruins vs. Blackhawks
> 
> Hawks win series 4-2



Flyers vs. Sharks

Sharks win Series 4-1


----------



## TheMachanga (May 14, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> Prediction for Finals:
> 
> Bruins vs. Blackhawks
> 
> Hawks win series 4-2



Hell yeah.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (May 14, 2010)

Prediction finals

Montreal vs Blackhawks

Montreal win series 4-2 & 25 stanley cup 

...................................................................
Montreallllllllllllll solve the cube blindfolded on TV the first one 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAMRPcICix4


----------



## Edmund (May 14, 2010)

I think it kind of depends on what happens tonight in the East.
If Boston wins: Boston over Blackhawks in 7
If Philly wins: Canadiens over Blackhawks in 7. I had to have Hossa losing again (Teddy will respect that)


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 15, 2010)

Edmund said:


> I think it kind of depends on what happens tonight in the East.
> If Boston wins: Boston over Blackhawks in 7
> If Philly wins: Canadiens over Blackhawks in 7. I had to have Hossa losing again (Teddy will respect that)



Teddy sure will respect that, I just don't see them getting past San Jose


----------



## Brett (May 15, 2010)

That was a sad game for the Bruins.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 15, 2010)

That was... just wow. Amazing game.


----------



## SlapShot (May 15, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> Save the broom for someone else. Looks like Philly ain't done yet.




I CALLED IT. WOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edmund (May 16, 2010)

Being a Pittsburgher I hate Philly but if they won that would be a serious wake up call to the Penguins (must find a bright side for such a suck-ish situation)


----------



## SlapShot (May 20, 2010)

Damn, our team has some seriously intense fans.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVWbx5Si24U&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Edmund (May 21, 2010)

I think I'm rooting for Philly, never thought I'd say that. I hate Jaroslav Halak sooooooo much and I have to see Hossa lose in the finals so I can root for the Sharks. Go Flyers.


----------



## dabmasta (May 23, 2010)

I liked to Calgary Flames, but then they sucked balls. Now I liek dem boston bruins.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 23, 2010)

i like the habs.


----------



## Edmund (May 23, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> i like the habs.



i hate the habs.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 23, 2010)

WOO, Blackhawks are going all the way.


----------



## Tortin (May 23, 2010)

Bring out the brooms, it's gonna be a sweeeeeeep!


----------



## Edmund (May 24, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> WOO, Blackhawks are going all the way.



Have fun losing in the finals. 


Spoiler



Number 81


----------



## SlapShot (May 26, 2010)

Edmund said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > WOO, Blackhawks are going all the way.
> ...



As if Melrose giving them the kiss of death wasn't enough, they also have the albatross. ROFL


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 26, 2010)

The only thing I have to say is *GO FLYERS!!!!!*


----------



## SlapShot (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Teddy !!!!!!


----------



## xbrandationx (May 26, 2010)

blackhawks are going to win. just accept it.


----------



## Edmund (May 26, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> blackhawks are going to win. just accept it.



No way: Marian Hossa! GO FLYERS!


----------



## anders (May 26, 2010)

This issue is since long settled: http://www.hv71.se/


----------



## Edmund (May 29, 2010)

2011 Winter Classic announced at Heinz Field in Pittsburgh

Crosby v. Ovechkin in the classic, should make for a great game. I want tickets so badly.


----------



## SlapShot (May 29, 2010)

Edmund said:


> 2011 Winter Classic announced at Heinz Field in Pittsburgh
> 
> Crosby v. Ovechkin in the classic, should make for a great game. I want tickets so badly.



The rumor I heard is that some year, the flyers want to play the pens at
state college. Now that I would get a ticket for.


----------



## wrbcube4 (May 29, 2010)

Next year ...
The Thrashers are winning it all.


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 30, 2010)

wrbcube4 said:


> Next year ...
> The Thrashers are winning it all.



That seems like a pretty steep goal, but go big or go home i guess.


----------



## Edmund (May 30, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > 2011 Winter Classic announced at Heinz Field in Pittsburgh
> ...



That'd be cool, I'm gonna try super hard to get tickets for this one. I tried to get em for the one in Buffalo (I was actually in Buffalo during the game visiting my grandparents for new years) but I didn't get em. The Pens just have so many teams they could play, the sabres are a good match up, so are the Caps and the Flyers.


----------



## xbrandationx (May 30, 2010)

Great game by both sides, but Blackhawks are superior. GO HAWKS!


----------



## SlapShot (May 31, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> Great game by both sides, but Blackhawks are superior. GO HAWKS!



LOL. Superior how? Looked like a well matched game to me. Boosh hugging the post better, and we're going to OT.

Fresno ?????


----------



## xbrandationx (May 31, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> xbrandationx said:
> 
> 
> > Great game by both sides, but Blackhawks are superior. GO HAWKS!
> ...



You just mad


----------



## Logan (May 31, 2010)

The Minnesota Wild!


----------



## SlapShot (May 31, 2010)

From a hockey forum:

"It was a disappointing result, and they played sloppy hockey (both teams did). However, there are certainly positives - I think these teams looked more or less like mirror images of each other in that game, which totally disproves the idea that the Blackhawks are superior, which is what a lot of people were saying before the series."


My thoughts exactly. And please, let's be adults here.


----------



## Edmund (May 31, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> From a hockey forum:
> 
> "It was a disappointing result, and they played sloppy hockey (both teams did). However, there are certainly positives - I think these teams looked more or less like mirror images of each other in that game, which totally disproves the idea that the Blackhawks are superior, which is what a lot of people were saying before the series."
> 
> ...



Good quote. I'd also like to add one of the most enjoyable things to watch is Pronger and Byfuglien go at it in front of the net. They are pretty evenly matched it seems. I think the Flyers can do it in 6, they are just slightly more aggressive in their game.


----------



## riffz (May 31, 2010)

I just cheer for the underdog seeing as I probably watch about 3 games of hockey per year.


----------



## SlapShot (May 31, 2010)

Leighton in.

Powe out, Carcillo in. He's an agitator, but can he stay out of box.


----------



## Edmund (May 31, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> Leighton in.
> 
> Powe out, Carcillo in. He's an agitator, but can he stay out of box.



So Leighton is starting? That's good. That game was obviously a fluke when you get 3 shutouts against a team that beat out Washington and Pittsburgh.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 1, 2010)

Flyers?

*yawn*


----------



## SlapShot (Jun 1, 2010)

10 years old.

Yawn.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 1, 2010)

just mad.

yawn.


----------



## SlapShot (Jun 1, 2010)

grow up please.

Extra Yawn.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 2, 2010)

no u.

SOUPER YAWN.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 3, 2010)

GIROUX IN OT! That was a sick goal. I had a huge latin final the next day so I didn't turn it on until the OT when I planning just to see who won. But no I can watch the rest of the series without worrying about exams cause its SUMMER.

But seriously Giroux's goal was awesome


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 4, 2010)

It was a good goal but they caught chicago in the middle of a line change. its whatever though, now the blackhawks can win in chicago.


----------



## Brett (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't even know who to root for in this final. I was going to root for the Canadiens or the Sharks, then they both failed me.

I'll probably lean Flyers though. Go East!


----------



## Edmund (Jun 5, 2010)

Who's your votes for Conn Smythe right now?
Chicago- Niemi (Toews would also be a good one) 
Philly- Giroux or Richards (Leighton and Boosh split too much time in the play-offs) but i'll guess Giroux


----------



## SlapShot (Jun 5, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Who's your votes for Conn Smythe right now?
> Chicago- Niemi (Toews would also be a good one)
> Philly- Giroux or Richards (Leighton and Boosh split too much time in the play-offs) but i'll guess Giroux



Tough pick. Giroux and Richards have both deserved the nod.:confused:


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 7, 2010)

OH MY GOD THE FLYERS SUCK SO BAD.


----------



## Brett (Jun 7, 2010)

Tonight's game made me lol.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 7, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> OH MY GOD THE FLYERS SUCK SO BAD.



wow, really? The series has been fairly close and what happened last year? The Penguins were in this same situation.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 7, 2010)

Hell yeah 3-2


----------



## Edmund (Jun 9, 2010)

LETS DO IT FLYERS!


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 10, 2010)

OH MY GOD. YOU MAD PHILLY? BLACKHAWKS WOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 10, 2010)

Everybody's going crazy in chicago. There's people running around and blowing fireworks. I can hear screams outside my window.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 10, 2010)

I hate Marian Hossa, a guy shouldn't be rewarded like this for being a jerk. You know what I find funny though? A team that was in the original 6 has only won the cup 4x.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 15, 2010)

WOO BLACKHAWKS WOOO!!! NEVER FORGET!!!!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 15, 2010)

That was a rather impressive and useless bump.


----------

